# Torque tube (carro)



## Rui Wahnon

Anyone knows what a torque tube is in Spanish. "The Corvette has a torque tube between the engine and the transmission".
Thank you very much.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Es un tubo de torsión (un eje tubular).


----------



## Loitey

Sprachliebhaber, tu traducción es correcta . Pero si no me equivoco en español le llamamos "Cardan".


----------



## JB

No sé nada de este campo, pero me parecen diferentes:
Corvette torque tube
cardan


----------



## Loitey

En los coches de transmisión trasera le llamábamos "Tubo Cardan". Tal vez ahora le llamen de otra manera .


----------



## LeoLeo9

Cardan son un tipo de juntas, se usan típicamente para la la conexión del eje de transmisión en coches con propulsión en las ruedas traseras, no sé si entonces a ese eje se le llama tubo cardan, pero el dibujo del torque tube a mí no se me parece a una junta cardan...


----------



## LeoLeo9

Torque tube es eso, la transmisión para impulsión trasera con juntas cardan, he encontrado una página donde lo llaman tubo de par.


----------



## pumperitha

No entiendo, yo hago traducciones al español pero ahora estoy haciendo una al inglés y no puedo entender este concepto. Yo soy de Chile y no sé cuál es la traducción oficial de "torque-tube".
Si alguien puede responderme oficialmente lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Según entiendo, no oficialmente, un "universal joint" es un cardán (cruceta); un "drive shaft" es un eje motriz. Un "cardan shaft", una flecha cardán, es un eje motriz (en este caso tubular) con un cardán en ambos extremos para permitir cierto desalinamiento de los ejes. Puede llamarse, en un automóvil, un "drive-shaft assembly" o "torque tube", pero en otras aplicaciones la flecha cardán puede ser corta y el eje no tubular.


----------



## saturne

pumperitha said:


> No entiendo, yo hago traducciones al español pero ahora estoy haciendo una al inglés y no puedo entender este concepto. Yo soy de Chile y no sé cual es la traducción oficial de "torque-tube"
> Si alguien puede responderme oficialmente lo agradecería mucho



Espero aclarar dudas.

*Torque tube*
A  hollow forward extrusion of the rear axle casing incorporated in early  live rear axle designs, both enclosing the drive shaft and providing a  forward location of the driven axle, pivoting about a spherical joint  either at the rear end of the gearbox or at the chassis frame

*Torque tube axle*
A  live rear axle layout with a divided drive shaft and a T-shaped axle  housing, the hollow forward extrusion of which carries the rear half of  the divided drive shaft

*Torque tube drive*
The method of connecting the transmissionOutput shaft to the differentialPinion shaft by using an enclosed driveshaft. The driveshaft is enclosed in a torque tube that is bolted to the Rear axle housing on one end and is pivoted through a Ball joint to the rear of the transmission on the other. The driving force of the rear wheels is transferred to the Frame through  the torque tube. This method was used on older cars in an attempt to  get rid of the twisting forces of engine torque on thesuspensiondriveshaft.


----------

